# 10 bolt posi



## gtosassy (Jan 13, 2011)

I have purchased a disk brake kit for my 65 GTO with a 342 posi. My question is how do you remove the axles? I know how to do the open rear end with the small pin but this one does not have one. Any help with the procedure would be great. Thanks, Gary


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Gary,

Is this a Chevy rear end? Pontiac used 3:08, 3:23, 3:36 and 3:55 in the 65 GTO. If indeed it is a pontiac the axles are held in place by the drum backing plate bolts, Chevy's use c-clips inside the differential.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree....pontiac 10 bolt : remove 4 bolts on backing plates and PULL ! A 3.42 is a Chevy rear.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Eric and Randy are right as long as you have an 8.2" ten bolt, the later 8.5" ten bolt is probably what you are thinking of with the pinion pin and C clips holding the axles in.


----------

